# meet up groups in Southern Wisconsin?



## hmaertz (Jun 27, 2015)

wondering if there are any support groups in my area that I can attend??


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi,

I'm from Wisconsin. I fixed my IBS-D.

You can read about it here :

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/


----------



## yellowmonkey (Jul 31, 2015)

I'd love to meet someone from my area who understands this! I'm almost a recluse because of the constant pain, and I live in Milwaukee. Feel free to contact me.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Please follow my link


----------

